# Halloween by Alice Cooper



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

There was a post about this song when it was first released:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/87014-keeping-halloween-alive.html

It's on my Halloween playlist every year.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

I think its lesser known status (which is a SHAME!) is because it was an iTunes exclusive release.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very fun song. Cooper clearly has still got it. Our area classic rock station broadcasts "Nights With Alice Cooper", and he's a terrific host.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Very fun song. Cooper clearly has still got it. Our area classic rock station broadcasts "Nights With Alice Cooper", and he's a terrific host.


I've heard that broadcast a few times. Alice is a riot! Very funny and entertaining guy.

Incidentally, this song is available from amazon now (that's where I got it from).


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

As soon as this song came out I put it in my skulltronix and programmed a routine for it. check it out here

http://youtu.be/ofEGVoaGRgo


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

I prefer the one from friday the 13th 6 for halloween but this is also awesome, im an 80s kid i suppose!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

For Halloween 2012, I made an Alice Cooper pumpkin with his face painted on the front, and lyrics from this song on the back. It was pretty dang awesome, if I do say so myself! I haven't been a regular on this forum for so long, I don't think I ever posted it here!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the Deadmau5 version of it called "Fear" ... http://youtu.be/7rxvfEqlvHM 

Great remix with some pumping bass and a peppier beat. I used it for my video last year.


----------

